# New Pictures of WFM's Divine Destiny @ 9 Days Old



## Jill (Feb 27, 2011)

This morning, we got some updated pictures of Divine who is now 9 days old and doing great. She is perlino pinto dun and _very_ full of herself! She sure gives her mom, Double, a time. I'm just loving Divine *so* much... the first foal of the season is so easy to enjoy and spoil 







http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.htmlhttp://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html
http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html*Whinny For Me's Divine Destiny**( ^ link to Divine's web page ^ )*
​http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html




​



















​http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html





* *
​
​http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/divine-page.html


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 27, 2011)

She's looking wonderful Jill and I'd be thrilled if I was you.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 27, 2011)

She's beautiful!!!! Congrats!


----------



## chandab (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my, how cute is she? And, she apparently knows it.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 27, 2011)

She is really beautiful Jill!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 27, 2011)

She is so pretty!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 27, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 27, 2011)

what a unique little girl you have there! wow - congrats again - awesome photos - enjoy her - she deserves to be spoiled!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

she's a cutie. congratz!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 27, 2011)

Jill, she's really the whole package! I love her upright neck, short back, tailset, wide brow narrowing to such a tiny muzzle...and then the color and pattern. Wow. Congratulations again.


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I feel mighty partial to her


----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 28, 2011)

OMGosh.......I love that filly











Maybe she needs to come to KS and live.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2011)

Jill she is a Gorgeous little girl


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 1, 2011)

I had to keep going back and looking. She's really nice! I really love how she's put together. Spicy little filly, yes? Lovely long legs, pretty the way her neck is set on and that pretty little head. Nice filly!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 1, 2011)

She is adorable Jill! I love her name too, she is Divine!


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone





Divine is a real joy to have around AND I'm kind of twice as lucky... Because I have "that" in buckskin, too





Divine is the result of a repeat of the breeding that gave us her full sister, Infinity, in 2009. They are very similar little ladies who are wearing different colored outfits


----------

